# What should I do for CCNA exam besides training ?



## bringo (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello there.
I want to be a CCNA certified. Due to reasons, I cannot join the training exams. If I study thoroughly the CCNA study manual, can I pass the exam ? What other I need to know, do, study and/or practice etc ?

Thanks


----------



## Eosforoc (Mar 8, 2011)

It is extremely difficult to manage it on your own by going through the manual even thoroughly! You need to work on the switches almost a day at support level to be able to handle then! Then again Cisco has a minimum of training hours in the designated lab but I am uncertain if this hours are required for the CCNA!


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

There's these blue cisco books. 

Network Fundamentals
Routing
Switching
WAN

Go through them in the order I posted. Get the lab books for them as well. On the back of the lab book there's a cd that holds packet tracer labs. Do at least the PTSkills lab for each chapter. Then do some practice questions.

Those were the books that we used in class and I passed the CCNA after the first try. It's an easy read. I didn't even do practice questions but we did have quizzes and finals in the class.


----------



## Linio Alan (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm preparing myself to get CCNA certification too, and the CCNA exam is a very theoric exam. I'm study by myself at same time I'm going to university. So, I believe if getting the CCNA, I'll be more confident and experienced to become CCNP certified... it's a natural path for me, I think.

Best regards,


Linio Alan


----------

